

ArnoldC: Programming language based on the one-liners of Arnold Schwarzenegger - rbanffy
https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC

======
deeviant
I can see it now:

Interviewer: _gives you fizzbuzz_. Feel free to use any language you are
comfortable with.

Me: Hmm, sure.

IT'S SHOWTIME

HEY CHRISTMAS TREE isLessThan100 YOU SET US UP @NO PROBLEMO HEY CHRISTMAS TREE
n YOU SET US UP 0 HEY CHRISTMAS TREE multiple YOU SET US UP @NO PROBLEMO

STICK AROUND isLessThan100 GET TO THE CHOPPER n HERE IS MY INVITATION n GET UP
1 ENOUGH TALK

GET TO THE CHOPPER isLessThan100 HERE IS MY INVITATION 100 LET OFF SOME STEAM
BENNET n ENOUGH TALK

GET YOUR ASS TO MARS multiple DO IT NOW divisible n 15 BECAUSE I'M GOING TO
SAY PLEASE multiple TALK TO THE HAND "FizzBuzz" BULLSHIT GET YOUR ASS TO MARS
multiple DO IT NOW divisible n 3 BECAUSE I'M GOING TO SAY PLEASE multiple TALK
TO THE HAND "Fizz" BULLSHIT GET YOUR ASS TO MARS multiple DO IT NOW divisible
n 5 BECAUSE I'M GOING TO SAY PLEASE multiple TALK TO THE HAND "Buzz" BULLSHIT
TALK TO THE HAND n YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR LOGIC YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR LOGIC
YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR LOGIC CHILL

YOU HAVE BEEN TERMINATED

LISTEN TO ME VERY CAREFULLY modulo I NEED YOUR CLOTHES YOUR BOOTS AND YOUR
MOTORCYCLE dividend I NEED YOUR CLOTHES YOUR BOOTS AND YOUR MOTORCYCLE divisor
GIVE THESE PEOPLE AIR HEY CHRISTMAS TREE quotient YOU SET US UP 0 HEY
CHRISTMAS TREE remainder YOU SET US UP 0 HEY CHRISTMAS TREE product YOU SET US
UP 0 GET TO THE CHOPPER quotient HERE IS MY INVITATION dividend HE HAD TO
SPLIT divisor ENOUGH TALK GET TO THE CHOPPER product HERE IS MY INVITATION
divisor YOU'RE FIRED quotient ENOUGH TALK GET TO THE CHOPPER remainder HERE IS
MY INVITATION dividend GET DOWN product ENOUGH TALK I'LL BE BACK remainder
HASTA LA VISTA, BABY

LISTEN TO ME VERY CAREFULLY divisible I NEED YOUR CLOTHES YOUR BOOTS AND YOUR
MOTORCYCLE dividend I NEED YOUR CLOTHES YOUR BOOTS AND YOUR MOTORCYCLE divisor
GIVE THESE PEOPLE AIR

HEY CHRISTMAS TREE result YOU SET US UP 0 GET YOUR ASS TO MARS result DO IT
NOW modulo dividend divisor

HEY CHRISTMAS TREE isZero YOU SET US UP 0 GET TO THE CHOPPER isZero HERE IS MY
INVITATION result YOU ARE NOT YOU YOU ARE ME 0 ENOUGH TALK

I'LL BE BACK isZero HASTA LA VISTA, BABY

~~~
waterhouse
Reformatted:

    
    
      IT'S SHOWTIME
      
      HEY CHRISTMAS TREE isLessThan100
      YOU SET US UP @NO PROBLEMO
      HEY CHRISTMAS TREE n
      YOU SET US UP 0
      HEY CHRISTMAS TREE multiple
      YOU SET US UP @NO PROBLEMO
      
      STICK AROUND isLessThan100
        GET TO THE CHOPPER n
         HERE IS MY INVITATION n
         GET UP 1
        ENOUGH TALK
      
        GET TO THE CHOPPER isLessThan100 
         HERE IS MY INVITATION 100
         LET OFF SOME STEAM BENNET n
        ENOUGH TALK
      
        GET YOUR ASS TO MARS multiple
        DO IT NOW divisible n 15
        BECAUSE I'M GOING TO SAY PLEASE multiple
          TALK TO THE HAND "FizzBuzz" 
        BULLSHIT
          GET YOUR ASS TO MARS multiple
          DO IT NOW divisible n 3
          BECAUSE I'M GOING TO SAY PLEASE multiple
            TALK TO THE HAND "Fizz" 
          BULLSHIT 
            GET YOUR ASS TO MARS multiple 
            DO IT NOW divisible n 5
            BECAUSE I'M GOING TO SAY PLEASE multiple
              TALK TO THE HAND "Buzz" 
            BULLSHIT 
              TALK TO THE HAND n
            YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR LOGIC
          YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR LOGIC
        YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR LOGIC
      CHILL
      
      YOU HAVE BEEN TERMINATED
      
      LISTEN TO ME VERY CAREFULLY modulo
         I NEED YOUR CLOTHES YOUR BOOTS AND YOUR MOTORCYCLE dividend
         I NEED YOUR CLOTHES YOUR BOOTS AND YOUR MOTORCYCLE divisor
       GIVE THESE PEOPLE AIR
       HEY CHRISTMAS TREE quotient
       YOU SET US UP 0
       HEY CHRISTMAS TREE remainder
       YOU SET US UP 0
       HEY CHRISTMAS TREE product
       YOU SET US UP 0
       GET TO THE CHOPPER quotient
        HERE IS MY INVITATION dividend
        HE HAD TO SPLIT divisor
       ENOUGH TALK
       GET TO THE CHOPPER product
        HERE IS MY INVITATION divisor
        YOU'RE FIRED quotient
       ENOUGH TALK
       GET TO THE CHOPPER remainder
        HERE IS MY INVITATION dividend
        GET DOWN product
       ENOUGH TALK
       I'LL BE BACK remainder
      HASTA LA VISTA, BABY
      
      LISTEN TO ME VERY CAREFULLY divisible
         I NEED YOUR CLOTHES YOUR BOOTS AND YOUR MOTORCYCLE dividend
         I NEED YOUR CLOTHES YOUR BOOTS AND YOUR MOTORCYCLE divisor
       GIVE THESE PEOPLE AIR
      
       HEY CHRISTMAS TREE result
       YOU SET US UP 0
       GET YOUR ASS TO MARS result
       DO IT NOW modulo dividend divisor
      
       HEY CHRISTMAS TREE isZero
       YOU SET US UP 0
       GET TO THE CHOPPER isZero
        HERE IS MY INVITATION result
        YOU ARE NOT YOU YOU ARE ME 0
       ENOUGH TALK
      
       I'LL BE BACK isZero
      HASTA LA VISTA, BABY
    

(Original source appears to be:
[https://gist.github.com/georg/9224355](https://gist.github.com/georg/9224355))

------
pmontra
An ironically verbose language given the origin :-)

------
chimmychonga
I saw this a while ago (about a year) and I wrote a hello world and another
small program in it. Shortly after I had a job interview for a software dev.
spot for one of my schools research labs and I brought this up in the
interview, my future boss thought it was halarious!

------
mojoe
This is great -- now I'd like to know what movies the keyword quotes were
taken from.

~~~
CliffyA
If you click on the original keyword name, it links to a YouTube video of the
quote, which usually has the movie name in the title.

------
jasonjei
Goodness! I didn't even know there were enough lines to have a fairly complete
grammar and tokens. Honestly, this would have been perfect and a better
assignment to give in a Compilers course instead of asking students to build
some C-like language--at least this language seems fun!

------
anigbrowl
I feel like it should have assertion testing, announced as 'COME WITH ME IF
YOU WANT TO LIVE:'

~~~
jbrooksuk
That's a proposed syntax for try/catch.

------
DiabloD3
The only music appropriate to listen to while programming in ArnoldC:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbtlPCbhVGw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbtlPCbhVGw)

~~~
ankushnarula
But what about:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlicWUDf5MM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlicWUDf5MM)

------
cafard
I thought CPAN included something like this, but I might've been thinking of
Acme::DonMartin

------
Voltage
I always wanted to make a whole movie out of Arnie one-liners. This is awesome
:)

------
pshc
Those keyword quotes are amazing. I'm in stitches.

------
RunningWild
This is completely hilarious. Kudos!

------
dcgoss
Has me cracking up! Great job!

